# Spaying, Heat, and Pregnancy



## FatCat (May 5, 2004)

How soon after a cat delivers kittens prematurely will she go into heat again?

And, how soon after a birth can a cat be spayed?


----------



## Kitty827 (Sep 3, 2020)

I think the female will go back into heat about eight weeks after birth, maybe sooner or later. I don't think her giving birth prematurely affects when the mother goes into heat again. It is best to wait to spay her after the kittens are weaned.


----------



## FatCat (May 5, 2004)

Thanks. At least I know I have a little bit of time. I don't have to worry about weaning, the kittens were premature and deceased.


----------



## Kitty827 (Sep 3, 2020)

I'm so sorry! The female will go back into heat like two or three days after the kittens die. I'm not sure about when you can spay her.


----------



## FatCat (May 5, 2004)

2 or 3 DAYS? or did you mean weeks? Its been 3 days and she's the same.


----------



## Kitty827 (Sep 3, 2020)

Yes, I meant days. My female had kittens in August, but they all died. It was maybe five days after when she went back into heat, I'm not sure. It may be longer for some females. But from what I have gathered it's not very long before she goes into heat again.


----------



## FatCat (May 5, 2004)

We have a local clinic that does spay & neuter for reduced prices and they were able to give me an appointment in early December. The lady said that since the birth had been very recent she may still be storing up milk and its best to wait till that goes down before doing the surgery. But she said that was the first available appointment.


----------



## Kitty827 (Sep 3, 2020)

That's good. After my female's kittens died, she was producing a lot of milk. It seemed to hurt her, but after about two weeks she had stopped.


----------

